# Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds 9/21/21



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Almost did not share this report on here. Decided the real sportsmen/women of pff would like to see what the Florida Middle Grounds is all about. After all, the anglers of Pensacola can also fish the Grounds.
Haters please stay away. There is NO place for you here. 
Fishing the Florida Middle Grounds 9/21/21

From Snapper to Wahoo

First a followup of the loss of a legend. 



Out of Orlando:

The pictures tell the story. Without a doubt the best big fish fisherman I have ever seen on the Florida Fisherman. His ability and desire to catch all the species that are available on the Florida was what set him apart.
He never made a fuss or got overly excited. He just quietly went about his business. Ed was one of the old school of fisherman. In today's world of the internet and YouTube the learning curve has gotten a lot easier on boats like the Florida. All the online time in the world can never teach you what you learn from getting to know and fish with a guy like Ed.
I've had the pleasure of fishing with Ed many times. He will be missed but never forgotten. Joe

There is not a fish in Heaven that will now be safe.

And now, back to earth.

The 2021 American Red Snapper season was one of the best. 



From every indication 2022 will be just as good, or better:



There are 125 known members of the snapper family. We in Florida are fortunate to have many. 

Mangrove Snapper can be caught from inshore docks to Deep Sea. 

Last Tuesday's catch:







The Yellowtail Snapper:

Plentiful, fun to catch, and that's just the beginning.

The Yellowtail snapper is extremely prized for its gentle, flaky meat and is considered by many to be among the finest eating fish of the entire snapper family:

Yellowtail Snapper are expensive to buy and, when caught, will put big smiles on anyone's face. 

Last Tuesday's Middle Grounds trip saw many smiles:



Captain Garett Hubbard is one proud Captain:



Catching Florida snapper is just the beginning:



The latest off-on Amberjack season started off with a BANG:



The 'BANG' continue:



Both Greater Amberjack and Almaco will put BIG smiles on anyone's face:



Nowhere near as fast as a Jack, but even more of a 'Donkey!' 







A real 'trigger' of a fish:



Now, let's talk speed. 



The Blackfin Tuna is built for speed. They have the typical hydrodynamic streamlined tuna body that resemble a football. They can reach speeds of 46 mph.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

A prized fish that is even faster than the Blackfin Tuna...

The faster-than-fast Wahoo.

Watch, 'The Great Wahoo Fight' and Captain Garett talking about the catch:




















'Catching Florida snapper is just the beginning' 



This is what Captain Garett was talking about:





Mystery fish caught on Tuesday's 39 hour Florida Middle Grounds trip.

Name the fish:



credits

Microsoft BING

FWC

Seafish Fish Blog


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to see Ed's passing. He was on the boat several years ago when I was privileged to make a middle ground trip. I saw Ed catch a super large porgy ( 15" or so)", hook it up to a 9/0, and send it down. Next thing I knew, he was on his knees with that broomstick rod wrapped around the rail. The amberjack he caught was huge. I"m sure he will be missed on the boat.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Estelle looking good in that pushup bra. She been working out?


----------



## aqua-holic (Jan 23, 2010)

Harbison said:


> A prized fish that is even faster than the Blackfin Tuna...
> 
> The faster-than-fast Wahoo.
> 
> ...


The Cuban Hogfish, also called the *Spotfin Hogfish*, a member of Wrasse family


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Ed was one of the best of the best. The biggest of fish were NO match for him. A dear friend of many. He will be missed.

We call the mystery fish a Spanish Hogfish. Cuban & Spotfin also sounds correct. Regardless of what you call it the 'Hog' it's indeed a member of the Wrasses family.

Estelle... a real woman. 



Estelle is a regular on the 39/44 hour trips. Check out her 'how to pack' video:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Guys I know the Central Florida area very well, but nowhere else. Would love to do a story on Pensacola fishing. Everything I do is published all over the country and read by thousands. Pensacola represents Florida very well. If anyone would like to work with me on showcasing Pensacola we could do it together.
Joey, anxiously to do the catfish story we discussed. I think you told me you live in Alabama. Hunted deer in Alabama many time. Love the state & its people.


----------

